# My Firestone 500 has a light!



## Terry66 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dang....only took me about 9 months to find this stupid light. Funny thing is I found it at Memory Lane on Friday. Then I found one on a bike between my house and my office....then I found two today at Ann Arbor.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Isn't it funny when the stuff we are looking for turns up AFTER we quit looking?

Maybe I should quit looking for a spring-loaded (rat trap) Huffy rack and chrome tail light bezel?


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you talking about a rear rack with the rat trap that flips from the back towards the front?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> Are you talking about a rear rack with the rat trap that flips from the back towards the front?




Yes! I couldn't go to either ML or AA I have been doing a good amount work and to take a day off would kill me. With my luck there was probably an overflow of those.

This is it, as mentioned in my sig:
http://www.nostalgic.net/user/uploadfolder/p5130007.jpg


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 29, 2012)

I am pretty sure I saw one at Ann Arbor, but it was attached to the back of a JC Higgins Ballooner if you can believe that.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 29, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> Dang....only took me about 9 months to find this stupid light. Funny thing is I found it at Memory Lane on Friday. Then I found one on a bike between my house and my office....then I found two today at Ann Arbor.




That bezel is in amazing condition Terry. Good for you. Now that ride is popping.

Does the light work by chance?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 29, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> I am pretty sure I saw one at Ann Arbor, but it was attached to the back of a JC Higgins Ballooner if you can believe that.




You've gotta be kidding me. They probably bent the rods all to hell to get it to fit - but if I saw it I'd be crazy enough to straighten it out.


----------



## Terry66 (Apr 29, 2012)

It doesn't have bulbs in it, but I do think it should work. Everything is there and the tank switch seems to work just fine. The tray is a little rusty, but I think I can make it work!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 29, 2012)

Borat said it best: 

[video=youtube;2GoCvuu0dlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2GoCvuu0dlQ[/video]


----------



## 1959firearrow (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice to see that you finally got that light! It was too nice of a bike to be missing that light. Looks great! Now if only I could find the missing plastic lense for my fire arrow.


----------



## Terry66 (May 1, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> Nice to see that you finally got that light! It was too nice of a bike to be missing that light. Looks great! Now if only I could find the missing plastic lense for my fire arrow.




thanks, I appreciate it. I have the original firestone tires for it too....but I keep these Kendas on it as I ride it occasionally. 

Just keep searching on that lens. I am sure it will turn up. Got a pic of the lens? I'll keep my eyes out.


----------

